# New here , setting up goat pen



## Crebellocfd (Jul 6, 2016)

Hey guys , I'm new here my name is Corey. We have just " reserved" two dwarf Nigerian girls and will be picking them up at the end of the month. Right now I N setting up their area and I've been researching toxic plants . I'm going to j Clyde some pictures of a tree that is growing in their pen , if you guys could tell me if it's going to be a problem that would be great! ... Now let's see if I can figure out how to post pictures


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Welcome to TGS!
I'm not sure about that tree, someone else should know though


----------



## lincolorado (May 7, 2015)

In what part of the county do you live? Take a closer picture of the leaves.


----------



## Crebellocfd (Jul 6, 2016)

I am in Massachusetts , I took a closer pic ... Anybody recognize this tree ? And is it poisonous to goats ? 12 days and counting until the girls are in their new home


----------



## Crebellocfd (Jul 6, 2016)

A closeup of the leaves


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Haven't seen it before but I would think someone should know.


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

I'm not from your area but pretty good at plant ID. I looked at some tree guides & my best guess is Frangula alnus, common name Glossy Buckthorn. It's considered an invasive plant in New England. You can search the name & look at the images to see if that's it--or maybe someone else will have a better guess.

I hope it's not toxic because it looks like something that won't die if you cut it down. But I swear goats can kill anything!


----------



## Crebellocfd (Jul 6, 2016)

Your good ! That has to be it , thank you I've read several conflicting reports about whether or not it is toxic to goats


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

Glad I could help. The horticulture degree is otherwise fairly useless! If you're sure that's what it is, maybe other Goat Spotters can now help solve the toxicity question. We don't have that plant out here where I live & the one list I have is really short & doesn't mention it either way.


----------



## lilaalil (Sep 5, 2014)

If you use facebook, you may be able to find a local goat or livestock group for your area, and ask folks on there if it is toxic or not. If it's a common plant, I'll bet others in your area would have experience with it, one way or the other. I'm in Hawaii, so no help from me!


----------



## Crebellocfd (Jul 6, 2016)

This is the girls barn , just finished rubber coating the flooring. Was thinking of cutting it out but didn't want to mess with the integrity of the barn


----------



## Crebellocfd (Jul 6, 2016)

Interior shot , let's hope this stuff holds up


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Nice!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

You might want to read through this http://removebadplants.com/buckthorn/


----------



## Nab58 (May 8, 2016)

Nice! It looks very similar to what we built from pallets....


----------

